# Frogs & Toads > Dart Frogs (Dendrobatidae) > Breeding, Eggs, Tadpoles, etc >  Varadero imitator eggs

## John Clare

I have spent a few months wondering where the eggs of my Varaderos are, and now I have figured it out.  They are laying them in the leaf litter.  They like this dead bromeliad leaf in particular, as evidenced by the two clutches (2 eggs on left, a few days old, and 1 egg on right, freshly laid).



Here's a close up of the freshly laid egg - it is at the 8 cell stage:



It's unusual for this species to lay in the leaf litter and this may indicate that they don't feel very secure laying further up in the terrarium.  As a result, I plan on planting more plants in the upper third of the terrarium.

----------


## Kurt

Very cool. I told you that you would be hooked by darts and you said not going to happen, or something to that effect.

----------


## John Clare

> Very cool. I told you that you would be hooked by darts and you said not going to happen, or something to that effect.


Your implication was I was going to get a ton of darts :P.  I don't have a ton of darts :P.

----------


## Kurt

Well, yeah not literally, but if darts were the size of elephants you have tons of darts.

----------

